# Anyone else here for this reason?



## DesignDawg (Jan 8, 2006)

Hehe... I just realized why I check this forum so many times a day.

THE ONLY REASON I'M HERE:

is to see if the "fix" is out yet. How sad. Anyone else log on specifically just to see if they R15 update is downloading to your machine while you're at work? Every time I get on, I have this dream that I'm going to go home to a new, improved, problem-free (or problem-reduced at least) machine.

**sigh**:nono2: 

Ricky


----------



## Mike770 (Mar 1, 2004)

I'm with you...


----------



## davez (Nov 19, 2005)

yep, that's a big part of the reason I check this sight often.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

You know to be honest I do check it often to see if anyone is getting some new download or if anyone has heard anything about when it's due out.


----------



## Kapeman (Dec 22, 2003)

I'm waiting to see the same thing, except I haven't pulled the trigger yet. I am holding out as long as I can in the hopes that some of the bugs get fixed before the rebate period runs out. 

Yeah, I know, wishful thinking...


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

I try to check daily with hopes of a release date. It's almost like waiting for Christmas but not knowing went it is. 
The other reason I'm here is to hopefully have some input into making this a better DVR since D seems to leave the Beta testing to us.


----------



## donnaml98 (Jan 10, 2006)

I like to check for any new tips or shortcuts.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

I check in to ridicule the latest bugs. Hey, lighten up, I'm only kidding. 

It's more like Kapeman: I want for this thing to be a viable replacement for my HDVR2 and R10 because I like the new features and future features (although I'd rather have all the things my existing boxes are capable of, but that ship has sailed). I check in to keep up on the progress.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I am trying to cut back on my TCF addiction by hanging out here....


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Not me. I really like the R-15, even with its issues, and come here for tips, tricks and shortcuts. One day someone is going to be fooling around and press some buttons on their remote and VIOLA 30 second skip, skip to tick, etc...

In my opinion and I am only "guessing" there is no way that DirecTV is going to be able to fix all these issues in one update, its going to happen over a few. Even once the bugs are fixed, just like the DirecTivos just received, there needs to be an update that concentrates on the sluggishness and adds some SNAP to the menus and screens.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

It would be nice if DTV would allow some of us to "help" them test their fixes before the masses (hint, hint)


----------



## Murph (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm here because I want to see what all of you are having problems with so I can avoid them.

The R15 is my first DVR and my wife and I love it. 

Kids come in and talk right over your show.... hit rewind...hehehe.

She wants to watch something while 24 is on....setup a series record and watch at my leisure.

A DVR is one of those things that, once you own one, you will never go back.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Murph said:


> A DVR is one of those things that, once you own one, you will never go back.


That is SOOO true.

Everyone remember your days before DVR? Remember what you had to do to convince your wife what a DVR can do? Remember begging for your first DVR?

Then, remember getting your wife her own DVR? Remember not watching live TV again?

Life is good.

Oh, to keep OT, I'm here to see the progress of DTV's DVRs. Even though many of you think I'm against change (ha, I was going to say "progress") I really do hope this baby, or maybe its son/daughter works out.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> That is SOOO true.
> 
> Everyone remember your days before DVR? Remember what you had to do to convince your wife what a DVR can do? Remember begging for your first DVR?
> 
> ...


Actually I never had to convince my wife, we went to a friends house who had just gotten this new thing called a TiVo (hadn't been out long) she saw it and said after we left, hey it's our anniversary lets go buy it for each other. After that it was all history, 3 TiVo's and an R15 later I couldn't ever live without a DVR.


----------



## Thunder7 (Nov 16, 2005)

Well, I would say that is a big part of the reason.....not all of it, but a chunk.


----------



## tall1 (Aug 9, 2005)

I'm here because I am hoping a miracle occurs and the R15 gets a 30 second skip. I honestly would never get upset again with the R15 if they could add it but I'm afraid the content providers have effectively and stupidly killed off this must have DVR feature.


----------



## DesignDawg (Jan 8, 2006)

tall1 said:


> I'm here because I am hoping a miracle occurs and the R15 gets a 30 second skip. I honestly would never get upset again with the R15 if they could add it but I'm afraid the content providers have effectively and stupidly killed off this must have DVR feature.


Well, supposedly, they're planning to add "something like that" in the future. Whether that means it'll be a 40-second skip, a 20-secon skip, or what... who knows. There's gotta be a backdoor or a hack being planned. We'll see.

Ricky


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

DesignDawg said:


> Well, supposedly, they're planning to add "something like that" in the future. Whether that means it'll be a 40-second skip, a 20-secon skip, or what... who knows. There's gotta be a backdoor or a hack being planned. We'll see.
> 
> Ricky


It would be cool if they made it a setting so you could set it for 10-15-20-25-30 and so on. That way you could pick what works best for you. I know on TiVo I was always hitting it then having to hit the skip back to correct going too far.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

If I had to guess, I'd say they might be working on a 30-second skip that does 30-second's worth of FF instead of just jumping ahead. I think I'd actually prefer that. I don't use 30-second skip because I like to see what I'm skipping. I've been known to go back and watch commercials or promos that caught my eye as they went by.


----------



## DJPellegrino (Nov 18, 2005)

Kanyon71 said:


> It would be cool if they made it a setting so you could set it for 10-15-20-25-30 and so on. That way you could pick what works best for you. I know on TiVo I was always hitting it then having to hit the skip back to correct going too far.


...all your settings stored in non-volitile memory, so reboots/power failures don't wipe them out


----------



## tall1 (Aug 9, 2005)

walters said:


> If I had to guess, I'd say they might be working on a 30-second skip that does 30-second's worth of FF instead of just jumping ahead. I think I'd actually prefer that. I don't use 30-second skip because I like to see what I'm skipping. I've been known to go back and watch commercials or promos that caught my eye as they went by.


I could live with a 30 sec FF. Although it is conceivable they'd add some advertising whenever you hit the 30 sec FF.


----------

